# Lancome?



## messynessie (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been out of the game for a while. I've worked in both a retail cosmetics position and as a freelance MUA, but recently accepted a fulltime position with Lancome in Bloomingdales. I'm eager to start but I have a few questions for folks out there in Specktraland. 

  	1) What are top selling products? I know Genefique and Vissionaire are both popular. But besides these what are some of the best sellers/core products? 

  	2) What does Lancome's training consist of? The AE mentioned a 3 day school and an 8 week independent course. Does anyone have any experience with these? 

  	3) What is their gratis program like? How much does a fulltime Beauty Advisor receive? During what months does gratis happen? Do you receive each new item as it is released? 

  	4) What is gift like? How often does Lancome gift happen? What is the sales volume like during gift?

  	Is there any other advice you have that might help me hit the ground running?

  	Any and all responses are totally appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------

